# 500 free stickers from sticker robot



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

looking for great ways to expand promotions I found sticker robot. They beat out my local printer and offer more although they only print in quantities of 1,000.

Right now they are running a promo. It is worth checking out. You could walk away with 1,500 weatherproof stickers for under $200. That's less than 8 cents a piece.



> Happy Holidaze. Yes. You are reading this right. 500 free stickers with your order of 1000. This offer is good for 4 weeks, during the month of December, 2008.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

funny how they preface the ad with "500 free stickers with your order of 1000. no limit." there's a limit if you can only order 1000 or more. it's a good deal but not worth it if you're just starting out and only want to get a few hundred printed


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good place that can print full color vinyl SILK SCREEN stickers similar to stickerrobot for lower quantities and not break .18 per sticker? sticker robot is currently at .13 per sticker but their turnaround is 2-4 weeks taking as long as 8 weeks. I need stickers faster than that.


----------



## splatterhouse (Sep 14, 2008)

Full Color Offset Printing, Apparel Printing & Embroidery, Sticker Printing, Wide Format Printing | Jakprints, Inc i love this place!


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi if you are a member of the promotional products industry there are a few good suppliers.

Marc


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I am just a Tee Shirt company looking for a good vendor. No PM info received yet. Anyone else know of a good quality place?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robert H said:


> I am just a Tee Shirt company looking for a good vendor. No PM info received yet. Anyone else know of a good quality place?


I've used vgkids.com for stickers in the past. They do some great work. I've heard good things about the jakprints site that was recommended above.

Also, you may want to post in the referrals section of the forum. Many of our members have vinyl cutters that can do full color printing and may be able to offer good pricing on stickers.


----------



## nateslate (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got some stickers printed through Jax Prints. They did an awesome job, I would definitely recommend them. Quick turn-around too.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Also, you may want to post in the referrals section of the forum. Many of our members have vinyl cutters that can do full color printing and may be able to offer good pricing on stickers.


I would have never thought of that, thank you Rodney.

Sometimes it is easy to forget there are many people on this forum with the ability, though they may be a smaller outfit.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I just got my stickers after 4 weeks, not bad considering it can take up to 8. See the attached stickerrobot sticker I have. I will post photos of my stickers with a review very soon.

FYI the quality of the sticker you see on close up is their graphic, because my vector stickers came out SHARP and CLEAN.


----------



## cdub403 (Jan 22, 2009)

i wish they would bring back this promo


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

*Here is the end result and my review!*

They have arrived! We have invested in some new goodies for our customers, one of which are these new screen printed vinyl stickers. These high quality stickers will be a great addition. This sticker was created with the Envee Apparel Guardian Angel design. The design was used for a Men’s tee and is available in two colorways. This product is a part of the “Know Your Destination” theme. Visit the Collections page for more information on this theme.

View the photos in higher res on my Flickr account:
Flickr: Search Envee Apparel's photostream

After waiting around 6 weeks for delivery and only paying around $150 for 1,500 stickers I was very impressed with the end result.

Fore more info about the sticker quality see below:
Sticker Robot - cheap full color vinyl stickers with free set up and split back

The stickers came packed very well in a nice box covered in "stickerrobot" branded tape. When I opened them up and had a change to feel them, I knew I would not order promotional sticker from anyone else again (with the exception of really cheapy stickers). You can feel the texture of the screen print on the high quality vinyl and are impressed right away. The only thing that was lacking was a split cut on the back. Without this, it is hard to peel in dire situations when you need to stick it on something REALLY fast.

5/5 for sticker robot overall.

3/5 for shipping

5/5 for quality

4/5 for presentation


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

Robert.. did you just update your site?? I remember seeing your shirts before, but not the site. It looks amazing... good work on that.... 

-Scott Lewis


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Greatzky said:


> Robert.. did you just update your site?? I remember seeing your shirts before, but not the site. It looks amazing... good work on that....
> 
> -Scott Lewis


Before it was just a Blog, now it is a full out eCommerce and social networking machine. We are everywhere! Thank you for the feedback.

As far as the stickers go, everyone that has seen them in person says the quality is the best they have ever seen. not bad coming from some people in the 80's sticker craze! They had stickers on everything from coolers and desert trailers.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

not sure if anyone asked before, but do you print your own shirts or do you do the design/ marketing? 
i really do like the site and your designs. I'm not much of an artist so I really enjoy seeing what real designers can do. I basically toy with photoshop and I'm trying to relearn Illustrator(learned it in highschool, but didn't really use it since then).

-Scott Lewis


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

I added sticker robot to my favorites. I may need it someday


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Greatzky said:


> not sure if anyone asked before, but do you print your own shirts or do you do the design/ marketing?
> i really do like the site and your designs. I'm not much of an artist so I really enjoy seeing what real designers can do. I basically toy with photoshop and I'm trying to relearn Illustrator(learned it in highschool, but didn't really use it since then).
> 
> -Scott Lewis


Scott, I do not print my own shirts as it is not really my area of expertise. I leave that to the professionals. Instead, I design/market the line. The eCommerce is modified and the blog has been customized as well. Thank you for the complement.




anonimol said:


> I added sticker robot to my favorites. I may need it someday


I found a great list of other printers on another site:
PEEL magazine :: SLAPS :: View topic - Sticker Printing Guide


----------



## Tshirtmagazine (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been considering getting stickers to promote as well, but I always second guess the option. I did sticker promo for an online shop I had on CP over a year ago and didn't notice any results. Many brands have had success with sticker promotion, though; I guess it depends on the approach and many other factors beyond the stickers alone. 

The color quality of the stickers is great.


----------



## dannsalik (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
its really beautiful T-Shirt i like it...
I would have never thought of that, thank you Rodney.
thanks


----------



## HostileCity215 (Jun 23, 2009)

I use Contagious Graphics for all my stickers they do really good work and they're turn around is great. Check them out. Welcome to Contagious Graphics


----------

